# Zeeva vs. stick



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOqZFCoh7vQ

enjoy! lol! C:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. I find this picture funny!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha cute! I actually watched this as my Thor was doing the exact same thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sticks make the best toys! And there free! Great picture of them together.


----------

